# traveling with cooked food on airline



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello. I need to know if I can take cooked food that is made from tapioca , rice, and corn flour and also soy milk with me on Egypt air going to Cairo Egypt. Also am I allowed to take food enough for a month with me to Egypt. The reason I'm taking it is because I'm not sure if I will find it in Egypt and how expensive is it. Stuff like tapioca , rice, and corn flour. Soy milk and yogurt milk like silk. Soy american cheese and Bread made from corn or rice. Please let me know any info u might have for me because my son has severe allergies.

Thank u
Best regards and God bless.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

adam4449 said:


> Hello. I need to know if I can take cooked food that is made from tapioca , rice, and corn flour and also soy milk with me on Egypt air going to Cairo Egypt. Also am I allowed to take food enough for a month with me to Egypt. The reason I'm taking it is because I'm not sure if I will find it in Egypt and how expensive is it. Stuff like tapioca , rice, and corn flour. Soy milk and yogurt milk like silk. Soy american cheese and Bread made from corn or rice. Please let me know any info u might have for me because my son has severe allergies.
> 
> Thank u
> Best regards and God bless.


Hi 

I remember you asking these things last year in preparation of your visit.
In all honesty bringing your son to Egypt with these allergies is taking a huge risk as local labeling of food should not be taken as accurate, nuts are found on every desert and I would suspect that if a knife is used to chop them it wouldn't necessarily be scrubbed before using on another dish . You say you are coming doe a wedding so you must have family in Cairo why not ask them to go out and source the items for you?


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I remember you asking these things last year in preparation of your visit.
> In all honesty bringing your son to Egypt with these allergies is taking a huge risk as local labeling of food should not be taken as accurate, nuts are found on every desert and I would suspect that if a knife is used to chop them it wouldn't necessarily be scrubbed before using on another dish . You say you are coming doe a wedding so you must have family in Cairo why not ask them to go out and source the items for you?


Hi... I never made it last year because my son was 2 so I waited a whole year. I do have family in Egypt but they don't know what I'm talking about when I talk about tapioca or similar items. That's why I'm here hoping to find someone who has any info or someone with allergies that buys the item him self. As for a dirty knife or nuts on every desert, we make our own desert if we can find the right flour and we clean all our dishes. That's why I'm asking so if they don't have a place that sells what I'm looking for, maybe I can bring my own from the US.

I wanna thank you for your time;
Best regards.


----------

